# Upgrade trigger for AR15



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking to upgrade my trigger assembly on my AR15, any suggestions?:bounce:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Geissele two stage


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I have a geisselle on mine. Great trigger. Primary Arms had a display with CMC triggers and they are smooth and crisp as well. My next build will have one. Save a few pennies from the geisselle cost.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Geissele two stage


Ditto. I have several with Geissele SD-E and a few with SSA triggers.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

This is what I put in my RRA.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I like single stage triggers so I use cmc and Timney. Cmc is great and cheaper but I like the Timney a tad better. I like the way the Timney is secured better, although you can't go wrong with cmc. If you want a 2-stage then get a geissele


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm a big fan of CMC flat triggers. I like the way the flat trigger feels on my finger. I've also got a Timney that is very crisp. As an alternative, I polished the seat engagement on a mil spec trigger that came out really smooth. A lightweight spring kit would bring the pull down to about 4lbs and only cost a few bucks for a cheap trigger upgrade.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Buy once, cry once. Geissele SSA. If you look hard enough and use the right promotion, they can be had for <$200 as long as you aren't looking for a trigger for one of the Colts that has the large pin.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I went with CMC single stage on my Colt.Love it.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Geissele SD series

You wont want anything else once you have one.


----------



## pudsquali (Nov 23, 2016)

*AR Trigger*

I have a Geissele two stage I installed and it is the best two stage I have ever had. Not combat but awesome long range.

t


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Geissele SSA and the cheaper G2S. Both are huge improvements over mil-spec.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm pretty satisfied with my ALG ACT trigger, doesn't break the bank and meets my requirements for ventilating pork. Got a couple at the house if you want to try one before buying just let me know I'll swing it by.

https://algdefense.com/alg-combat-trigger-act.html


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Take a look at TriggerTech


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

outdoorsmanjimjo said:


> Take a look at TriggerTech


My buddies and I have been on a rifle building spree lately. We ordered 8 lowers just before the election, so now we get to build them. So far we have built up 4.

Two have trigger tech triggers, one has an Elftmann, and one has a Velocity. I have a Rock River two stage match in my RRA AR15, but that's not one of the ones we recently built.

Of the 3 drop-ins listed, the trigger tech is probably my favorite. Followed by the Velocity. The Trigger tech is just solid all around, and I really like it. My buddy was the first to get one, and I followed suit when I built mine up.

The Velocity is nice, but leaves quite a bit to be desired. Its a good improvement over the stock mil spec trigger, but the Trigger Tech is for sure a better trigger. What I mainly like though is the price point. Velocity offers a hefty military discount. For the price that I can get a Velocity... well had I felt one and known about them before, I would have got the Velocity over the Trigger Tech. Keep in mind, these rifles are being built on a budget. We try to stay under $600 as we piece them together. If I wasn't trying to do it on a cheap budget, I'd get the Trigger Tech over the Velocity every time. I'm about to start building a 300blk, and it will get a Velocity trigger.

Another got the Elftmann, and its nice, but expensive. You can get a Timney, Gisselle, trigger tech... almost any of them for less than the Eftmann. Its nice, but not THAT nice. That pretty much sums up my opinions on that.

Then there is my RRA Operator that came with the 2 stage match trigger. I just love that **** thing. Some people don't like 2 stage triggers, but I'm impartial. The RRA was my main hunting rig for the past 6 years before I got a gun safe and brought more rifles back to Georgia. Its a solid trigger, and I believe they are less than $100. I highly suggest it. Performs very very well.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

AR GOLD since you didn't mention budget

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie200912 (Apr 5, 2016)

Larue tactical trigger 2 stage is a great trigger for the money. I bought 2 when they were on sale at Christmas. For the price of one SSA two stage. I purchased 2 from Larue. I just tried them out this weekend on my AR. I was shooting Hornady V-Max. This was at 250 yards, it did make a great improvement on my groups. I was using a bushmaster with a 16 inch chrome barrel, basic as they come. So far the best investment I have made for the rifle. 
The trigger has a smooth pull for the fist stage. Then a slight pressure meets your finger then a hair of a pull for the second stage. Great trigger, better than a lot of my bolt guns. Aside from my single set triggers in my sakos.


----------



## Aggie200912 (Apr 5, 2016)

My group at 250 yards v max 55 grain


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

LaRue MBT trigger when on sale for 99 is a steal.


----------



## clowndog (Mar 6, 2017)

Another vote for the ALG ACT trigger. It was a nice upgrade from my stock one. They usually cost about $70 but I have seen a few sales where they drop to $45 with free shipping.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the CMC single stage on my AR .223. Definitely the best thing I have done for that gun.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

I have both CMC an Timney, like the CMC a little bit better just because it's made here in Texas M2CW


----------

